# D&RGW 6500 series fishbelly flat car in Fn3



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I’ve been working away over the past year or two on art work for a D&RGW 6500 narrow gauge flat car. It’s a prototype I’ve been interested in for a while and I have taken advantage of laser cutting and 3D printing to start to make a model in Fn3.











So far, I have drawn artwork and had laser cut styrene parts cut (and a timber deck), the pictures show it does goes together, but I have made a list of changes to make it better. I have also had a set of 3D prints of the trucks, and awaiting the updated version in print now. I’m also waiting on several detail parts to be 3D printed, for example, steps, grab irons, stake pockets, cut bar brackets… 

The below picture is the trial laser cut, it’s a bit hard to tell form the photo, but I have only added a few rivets in the middle… many many to go. Also, the AMS trucks are just fill in until I have the narrow gauge Bettendorf’s sorted.










The next picture shows the first print of the Bettendorf’s side frames, note the journal lid is a separate print to make it easier to cast in white metal if i choose to.










Its really great to see the project finally materialise.

Alan


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

This photo shows a 3D printed grab iron and I was really surprised how well it turned out. It’s a great material for a grab because it bends without distorting, unlike white metal castings. The catch is they are much more expensive at $3.60 US printed by Shapeways in frosted extreme detail. The rivets you can see are O scale rivets from Titchy Train Group, and no I haven’t counted how many I need yet to complete the model.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

The next picture shows the progress I made on the underbody. 5 points to the person who can pick the error in my work!

Thanks
Alan


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

The train air line is on the wrong side. The air hose/glad hand should be to the right of the coupler when viewed from the end of the car when right side up...left when upside down. Yours are reversed.

But I like your project a lot!


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice. 

Say didn't Warriror Run Loco make a 6500 series at one time?


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorry all, life has just been getting in the way and I haven’t provided an update of late. Things are progressing slowly and of late I have been reviewing the 3D prints. Some needed a few tweaks and these changes have been made and an order of updated 3Ds sent off.

This picture shows the truck without the journal lids or break shoes, but you get the idea. Also note there are bearings within the side frames to make the truck run nice and freely. 




















Scott you are bang on, I got the airline on the wrong side. Silly thing is I used a prototype drawing which gave the view from the top, not underneath, oops! I do surprise myself sometimes with this mistakes!

Yes Lorna, Warrior Run did do a kit, and I have one myself. But I’m trying to my own take on the prototype.

Thanks
Alan


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

*Could also model the bulkhead ends...*

for the two (?) cars converted to bulkhead flats. That'd be a first.

Trucks look great!


----------



## Jim T (Feb 14, 2018)

Where did you get the 3D files for the truck sideframes? Or did you make the 3D model yourself? I've been hoping to find a model to fabricate a 6500 series flat in a riding scale (2-1/2" = 1'). Please PM me. Thanks!
--Jim


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi everyone, I haven’t been able to work or post about the project since Christmas time due to a few factors including an interstate move and a new job.

Things are starting to settle down and I’ve unpacked my modelling bits and pieces. Time to dust off the project and get it moving again. I’ve made a number of minor updates the laser cutting 2D drawings and ordered another set of laser cuttings to verify the changes. 

The below picture is all the 3D printed masters ready to go to the foundry to make moulds for white metal castings

I’m still working on the project and its starting to come together.


----------



## rtobys (Dec 27, 2009)

Where are you with this build? Did you get castings done? I'd be interested in building one as well.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks good mate


----------

